# News - Emsdetten: &quot;Killerspiele sind pervers!&quot; - Sch&uuml;nemann mit fraglichem Vorsto&szlig;



## Administrator (8. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,533202


----------



## darksi9e (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Haben doch kein Plan und suchen nur Aufmerksamkeit. Leider schaffen sie es mit ihrer Propaganda in die Presse zu kommen und sogar Rentner und Frauen für sich zu überzeugen... aber man weiß ja, die Masse ist blöd.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				darksi9e am 08.12.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Haben doch kein Plan und suchen nur Aufmerksamkeit. Leider schaffen sie es mit ihrer Propaganda in die Presse zu kommen und sogar Rentner und Frauen für sich zu überzeugen... aber man weiß ja, die Masse ist blöd.


Wo kommen nur so blöde Politiker her, kann ja nur CSU/CDU sein!

Die gehören doch in die Klapsmühle!

...


Und warscheinlich haben die noch in der Hitler Jugend gedient!


----------



## AgeLer (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Zuerst kinderpornografie und dann auch noch pervers. Diese Politiker sollten erst mal überlegen, was sie da tun. Actionspiele abschaffen zu wollen ist eine sache, ihre spieler aber zu beleidigen ist völlig verrückt. wenn irgendeine person mal öffentlich irgendeiner dieser politiker mal beleidigt hätte, würde der politiker ihn bestimmt wegen beleidigung anzeigen  .


----------



## sandman2003 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Ich glaube, der kerl hat manhunt gesehen.. also kettensägen gibbet nur da.. na gut auch bei gta aber naja...

ich spiele jedenfalls fleißig weiter.... ich scheiß auf sowas... ich sehe nicht ein, was ich falsch mache, damit wenn ich ein solches spiel zu meinem entertainment anschaue..

das mit james bond stimmt genau (also was der redakteur ihn da fragt)

außerdem lass cih mir als erwachsener nicht vorschreiben, was ich mir anschaue und was nicht (mal abgesehen von irgendwelchen perversen sachen [nicht pornos sondern widerliches zeug])

sollen die doch meine akte prüfen und mir sagen ob ich seit 8 jahren (solange ich zocke) irgendeine anzeige wegen verletzungen andere bekommen habe....

scheiß unwissenden spinner in der regierung....


----------



## darksi9e (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				AgeLer am 08.12.2006 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst kinderpornografie und dann auch noch pervers. Diese Politiker sollten erst mal überlegen, was sie da tun. Actionspiele abschaffen zu wollen ist eine sache, ihre spieler aber zu beleidigen ist völlig verrückt. wenn irgendeine person mal öffentlich irgendeiner dieser politiker mal beleidigt hätte, würde der politiker ihn bestimmt wegen beleidigung anzeigen  .


Hab da grad noch eine Tolle Flashanimation gefunden. SOllte man sich reinziehn xD nur herrlich.

==> http://www.karpfenschleuder.de/flash/killerspiele.html


----------



## Atomhamster (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

schön, das "Emsdetten" hier zum titel für überschriften herhalten muss. irgendwie auch nicht ganz koscher, oder?


----------



## bladerunner96 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 08.12.2006 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> darksi9e am 08.12.2006 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde mal sagen solche blöden politiker wie diese fördern die gewaltbereitschaft


----------



## Zsinj (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Der Herr Schünemann ist Pädophil, ein Kinderschänder

diese aussage ist mindestens genau so gerechtfertigt wie die aussage von Herrn Schünemann.

um solch eine aussage zu machen rbaucht man beweise. und die hat er wohl ganz offensichtlich * nicht *


----------



## daedalus91p (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Typisch CDU/CSU haben sonst keine Probleme.
Was ist mit Erwachsenen, wie mich soll ich jetzt Angst haben das ich in Knast wandern muß, nur weil ein F**** mal wieder durch gedreht ist. Die sollen sich mal auf die nächste Wahl freuen


----------



## Stargazer (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



> *Wo verläuft die Grenze zwischen einem "Killerspiel" und der akzeptablen Darstellung von Gewalt?*
> Dort, wo es darum geht, dass man Menschen in brutalster Form quält und tötet. Und hier hat der Wissenschaftliche Dienst des Bundestages eine gute Definition von Killerspielen erarbeitet. Anhand dieser Definition kann man die Abgrenzung vornehmen.



Damit stimme ich schon fast überein. Wenn wirklich nur die "harten" Sachen aussortiert werden, kann ich damit leben. Was ich mich viel mehr frage, ist von welchem Spiel er die ganze Zeit redet. Nicht weil ich es haben will, aber sowas kenne ich gar nicht


----------



## f1r3storm (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Schünemann ist pervers!


----------



## sinus89 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Die ganze Diskussion nervt  mich mich so langsam.
Ich glaube die Politiker sehen auch nicht das sie durch diesen, ich nenne es mal Mist den sie fabrizieren, viele zukünftigen Wählerstimmen verlieren.
Also ich weiß das ich bei der nächsten Wahl keinen falls die CDU oder SPD wähle.


----------



## beldibi12 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				SYSTEM am 08.12.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


   Und warum werden solche Politiker bzw. gewisse Herren aus Bayernnicht verboten??? Wenn uns diese Herrschaften bevormunden und Verbote aussprechen, dann dürften wir ja wohl mal den Spiess umdrehen...   Die nächste Wahl kommt bestimmt und dann werden sich ( wahlberechtigte) Zocker hoffentlich errinnern


----------



## Kandinata (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Stargazer am 08.12.2006 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mich viel mehr frage, ist von welchem Spiel er die ganze Zeit redet. Nicht weil ich es haben will, aber sowas kenne ich gar nicht



tja, er gibt ja zu noch nie eins gespielt, bzw, genauer angeschaut zu haben, er spricht ja nur von "gezeigten" scenen   

schon für diese aussage halte ich seine meinung für null und nichtig, da er überhaupt keine eigenehrfahrung hat


----------



## MRay (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Mh, wo kann man denn Arme mit Kettensägen abtrennen und dafür Punkte bekommen?

Weis jemand den Titel von so nem Game?

Hört sich interessant an


----------



## Elelith (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				MRay am 08.12.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Mh, wo kann man denn Arme mit Kettensägen abtrennen und dafür Punkte bekommen?
> 
> Weis jemand den Titel von so nem Game?
> 
> Hört sich interessant an



Angeblich beim neuesten Grand Theft Auto... ich habe leider keine Ahnung, ob das stimmt. Aber die werten Herren Politiker riskieren eine dicke Lippe. Noch nie solch ein Spiel gespielt, aber sie glauben zu wissen, was darin vorkommt - peinlich, peinlich.


----------



## conrado (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Elelith am 08.12.2006 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> MRay am 08.12.2006 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitiv in keinem GTA Teil!
Das erste mal, dass ich gesehen/gehört habe, dass das der Fall sei, war im WDR bei "Hart aber fair". Da wurde das Absägen von Gliedmaßen und das Verbrennen von Passanten als einziger Spielinhalt dargestellt. Laut der Sendung könne man bei Counterstrike die Gegner auch zerstückeln, was allerdings nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.
Wer solche Dinge behauptet, der will Meinungen manipulieren. Und zwar von denen, die es nicht besser wissen.


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Also ich hab absolut kein Problem damit, wenn Spiele verboten werden, in denen man Punkte fürs Abtrennen von Armen und Beinen mit der Kettensäge bekommt. Die brauch ich auch nicht. 

Aber das hat ja auch absolut nix mit den gängigen Ego-Shootern und Multiplayer-Shootern wie CS und Co zu tun, also können diem da ja nicht drunterfallen unter sein Verbot. Ich weiß nicht, welche Spiele der Mann gesehen hat, aber wenn er damit CounterStrike beschreibt, ist das albern.


----------



## Ztyla (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Boneshakerbaby am 08.12.2006 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab absolut kein Problem damit, wenn Spiele verboten werden, in denen man Punkte fürs Abtrennen von Armen und Beinen mit der Kettensäge bekommt. Die brauch ich auch nicht.
> 
> Aber das hat ja auch absolut nix mit den gängigen Ego-Shootern und Multiplayer-Shootern wie CS und Co zu tun, also können diem da ja nicht drunterfallen unter sein Verbot. Ich weiß nicht, welche Spiele der Mann gesehen hat, aber wenn er damit CounterStrike beschreibt, ist das albern.



Newsflash auf der "Titanic" Homepage *g*

[08.12.2006]   
*Erneut zahlreiche Tote bei Counter-Strike in Magdeburg   * 
In Magdeburg ist es erneut zum Counter-Strike gekommen, einem bestialischen Computermassaker. Bei dem Blutbad tötete ein Sechzehnjähriger zahlreiche unschuldige Pixelwesen auf grausamste Weise. *Politiker aller Parteien fordern nun ein Verbot von Amokläufen.* Es sei kein Wunder, daß Jugendliche, die immer wieder auf Mitschüler schießen dürften, schließlich auch am Rechner ihre Hemmschwelle verlören.


----------



## christian345 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Boneshakerbaby am 08.12.2006 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab absolut kein Problem damit, wenn Spiele verboten werden, in denen man Punkte fürs Abtrennen von Armen und Beinen mit der Kettensäge bekommt. Die brauch ich auch nicht.
> 
> Aber das hat ja auch absolut nix mit den gängigen Ego-Shootern und Multiplayer-Shootern wie CS und Co zu tun, also können diem da ja nicht drunterfallen unter sein Verbot. Ich weiß nicht, welche Spiele der Mann gesehen hat, aber wenn er damit CounterStrike beschreibt, ist das albern.


i glaub du bist ned ganz gescheit wenn dann sollen die leute schon realistisch sterben oder meinst du wenn du einen mit ner mg in fetzen schießt das er noch ganz ist und nur ne schuss verletzung hat und am boden liegt na und wenn nicht werden einfach mods erstellt oder die deutsche mit der amerikanischen version verbunden


----------



## JaGothic (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Eigentlich ein sehr guter Kommentar von unserem Herrn Politiker. Jetzt versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, aber mit seiner Aussage hat er zugegeben, dass fast alle auf dem Markt erhältlichen Egoshootern weiterhin legal erhältlich bleiben, da sie nichts mit dem gemein haben, was er in seinem Artikel geschildert hat  
Vor allem kein CS ^^ 

So jetzt mal im Ernst, also im Moment reden sich die Politiker doch um Kopf und Kragen. Er gibt zu, dass er noch nie so ein Spiel gespielt hat, sondern nur eine Szene gesehen hat. Nun fragt sich doch der geneigte Leser, um welches Spiel geht es eigentlich. Darauf wird er wohl sein Leben lang warten müssen (oder einfach nur gut raten .) Hmm er hat nur eine Szene wie im Film gesehen. Wie will er dann zwischen den beiden Medien unterscheiden, wenn er noch nie die anscheinend bewiesene gewaltfördernde Wirkung getestet hat. Sehr merkwürdig dieser Mensch. Ich glaube beim nächsten Mal, wenn er sich in der Öffentlichkeit äußert sollte er vorher sein Hirn anstregen oder vllt seine Berater fragen, ob sie das für ihn tun können (da er scheinbar dazu nicht 100% in der Lage ist). Wieder ein Mensch bei dem das alte Motto gilt: Wer keine Ahnung hat sollte lieber die Fresse halte. Oder erst denken dann schreiben .

Tut mir leid, dass ich beleidgend geworden bin, aber ich finde gegen solche öffentlichen Aussagen sollte man langsam einmal vor gehen. Sie sind größtenteils falsch und sie geben dem Leser ein falsches Bild und gefährden damit viele Arbeitsplätze von intelligenten Menschen !!!

naja das war jetzt mein letzter Kommentar zu diesem absurden Thema. Vllt sag ich auch nochmal was, wenn es wirklich zu einem verbot gekommen ist.

mfg
[Nur zur Info: Ich gehöre, zu den Leuten, die die sog. Killerspiele für ziemlich langweilig halten. Ut2004 macht mir noch auf LANs Spaß oder Spiele die noch einen Background Story á la Mafia haben. Ich zock dann mal wieder RPGs, die meiner Ansicht nach viel gefährlichere Auswirkungen auf die Jungend haben (also ich meine jetzt eigentlich nur WoW). Ich selbst habe bemerkt, wie mich dieses spiel süchtig gemacht hab. Deswegen ist es auch schleunigst von meiner Festplatte verschwunden. Ich hab ja auch noch was anderes zu tun ^^}


----------



## Ztyla (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				christian345 am 08.12.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Boneshakerbaby am 08.12.2006 17:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und dann geht Dir dabei einer ab, oder wie?


----------



## Look (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Wie kann man sich in so kurzer Zeit selbst so dermaßen deformieren - das Interview ist der hübscheste Beweis dafür, das man ihn nichtmal ansatzweise für voll nehmen kann, über diese Thematik  zu reden, geschweige den sich dazu überhaupt äussern zu dürfen.

Meine Güte, das war ja nichtmal mehr BILD Niveau - wie schafft sojemand eingentlich längerfristig in der Politik zu bleiben, ist das ein Beispiel für das "Peter - Prinzip"?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter-Prinzip


----------



## Iceman (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Bei dem Interview kann man eigentlich nur den Kopf schütteln und sich fragen wie sowas inkompetentes es geschafft hat irgendeine Art von Verantwortung zu bekommen. Keine Ahnung von garnichts, schnell "pervers" als polemisches Lieblingswort erkoren und dick auf die Pauke hauen. Typen wie dieser Schünemann sind der Grund für den schlechten Ruf von Politikern, denn sie erfüllen voll das Klischee des Menschen der nichts kann ausser labern und darum in die Politik gegangen ist.


----------



## Solon25 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Boneshakerbaby am 08.12.2006 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab absolut kein Problem damit, wenn Spiele verboten werden, in denen man Punkte fürs Abtrennen von Armen und Beinen mit der Kettensäge bekommt. Die brauch ich auch nicht.
> 
> Aber das hat ja auch absolut nix mit den gängigen Ego-Shootern und Multiplayer-Shootern wie CS und Co zu tun, also können die da ja nicht drunter fallen unter sein Verbot. Ich weiß nicht, welche Spiele der Mann gesehen hat, aber wenn er damit CounterStrike beschreibt, ist das albern.


Genau so wurde es aber gestern in den Nachrichten beschrieben und dazu lief ein CS Video...

Die sagen einfach das man für's killen Punkte bekommt, der Spieler sieht einzig und alleine das Ziel z.B. die Bombe erfolgreich zu legen bzw. dieses zu verhindern


----------



## FossilZ (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				christian345 am 08.12.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> i glaub du bist ned ganz gescheit wenn dann sollen die leute schon realistisch sterben oder meinst du wenn du einen mit ner mg in fetzen schießt das er noch ganz ist und nur ne schuss verletzung hat und am boden liegt na und wenn nicht werden einfach mods erstellt oder die deutsche mit der amerikanischen version verbunden



Ich hoffe für dich, das das jetzt sehr gut getarnte Ironie war, denn ansonsten gleich an die Wand ... (da hast du dann deine Realitätsnähe, die du haben willst   )

PS: nein, ich habe nicht vor, einen Amoklauf gegen christian zu machen, ich finde seine äußerung nur etwas daneben!

außerdem fehlt ein solcher smiley: klick


----------



## Cokol (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Solon25 am 08.12.2006 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so wurde es aber gestern in den Nachrichten beschrieben und dazu lief ein CS Video...




Falls Du die VOX - Nachrichten meinst:

Da lief netmal ein CS - Video.

Es lief ein Video aus der Half Life 2 SP Kampagne und die Schmalspur - Journalisten haben von CS geredet.

Aber hey - wenn die gut recherchieren würden hätten wir nix zum Auslachen...


----------



## FlamishScript (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				MRay am 08.12.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Mh, wo kann man denn Arme mit Kettensägen abtrennen und dafür Punkte bekommen?
> 
> Weis jemand den Titel von so nem Game?
> 
> Hört sich interessant an


Frag doch einfach den Schünemann, was er sich da runtergeladen hat, und wo 

Stopp, ich seh gerade: Er hat ja gar nicht selbst gespielt ... okay, dann frag seine Kinder.


----------



## Agyros (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Ich würde auch zu gern mal wissen, was unser Herr Politiker sich denn da hat zeigen lassen. Ich wage zu behaupten, das ich ein solches Spiel kennen würde (Manhunt ists IMHO nicht, belehrt mich eines besseren), auch wenn ich das selber als "nicht nötig" und "geschmacklos" bezeichnen würde.

Wenn ich mir - hätte ich soviel Ahnung wie unser Herr Politiker - ein paar Szenen aus diversen Spielen zeigen lasse, komme ich auch zu ner Meinung. Und zwar zu der, die mir der Zeigende aufdrängen will.
Ich finde auch XX Spiele in denen es 0 Gewalt gibt. Wenn er unbedingt Shooter sehen will, nehme ich die z.T. extrem gekürzten deutschen Versionen und "Voila, alle Games kommen ohne Gewalt aus".
Selbst die gek. deutsche CS Version (halt die, die die vielgescholtene USK ab unglaublichen 16 freigegeben hat) dürfte den Politikern den Schreck versetzen, so nach dem Motto "Willst mich verarschen ? Die setzen sich ja nur hin !".

Genauso kann ich jede Musikrichtung, jedes Filgenre und was weiss ich noch alles so darstellen, wie ich es gerne hätte. Die passenden Beispielausschnitte lassen sich IMMER finden.


----------



## MICHI123 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

   ROFL, das ist ja richtig peinlich wie offensichtlich uninformiert und inkompetent der Mann ist! Irgendwie schon lustig, wie Stern.de ihn mit simplen Fragen irgendwie total auseinandergenommen hat.   Das tut ja echt schon weh was der da von sicht gibt an inkompetenten Kommentaren. Das ist ja so schlecht, das könnt ja schon ne selbstparodie sein 
naja, andere schneiden sich die Pulsadern auf um Aufmerksamkeit zu kriegen, er labert halt Scheiße, jedem das sein ^^


----------



## Red-Bird (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

hmmm eine Geschichte.....

-----Ich kam letztens von der Schule und sah zwei Streifen Wagen und einen Blauen Bus vor dem Haus meines Freundes. Draußen standen Nachbarn und schaulustige. Mit Schutzwesten, Helmen und MP 5 ausgerüstete Polizisten Sperrten gerade das gelände ab. Dan gab es einen Knall .....das Zimmerfenster meines Freundes zerflog und 5 SEK Beamte stürmten in das Haus. Dann hörte ich einen schuss. Sofort rannten Sanitäter hinen .....nach einer Stunde trugen  die Ärtzte meinen leicht verletzten Freund auf einer trage raus. Neben der Haustür standen die Eltern....ich fragt was passiert ist und sie sagten nur " Er hat ein spiel names Half Life 3 gespielt" -----

- Die Geschichte geschieht 2010 wenn unwissende Menschen von PC spielen reden in denen mann für das schießen in dem Kopg 1000 P. bekommt und Menschen Foltern muss.

Also mir ist außer dem in Deutschland verbotenem "Postal" kein spiel bekannt wo es ansatzweise möglich ist Menschen zu foltern oder wo mann für Armabsägen 100 Punkte bekommt. Zumal man in keinem deutschen spiel jemandem dem Arm absägen kann.....höchstens mit Import version oder Bloodpatch   

so .... mfg
Red


----------



## Splinter-Cell-05 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Demnächst müssen also alle Spieler mit Razzien zu Hause rechnen?
Natürlich. Diejenigen, die die brutalen, verbotenen Spiele spielen, müssen damit rechnen, dass sie dingfest gemacht werden. Das halte ich auch für richtig.



muhahaha, das ist doch lächerlich


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Splinter-Cell-05 am 08.12.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Demnächst müssen also alle Spieler mit Razzien zu Hause rechnen?
> Natürlich. Diejenigen, die die brutalen, verbotenen Spiele spielen, müssen damit rechnen, dass sie dingfest gemacht werden. Das halte ich auch für richtig.
> 
> 
> ...



*wenn das mal so weit kommt und nur dann!*

das man für Spielen von Armed Assault oder Americas Army oder BF2 oder Crysis oder FarCry oder Stalker das Haus gestürmt bekommt dann werde ich zum Wiederstandskämpfer und töte ein paar Idioten von der CSU/CDU. 

Und um zu verhindern das es so weit kommt sollten alle die weiterhin die oben genannten Games zocken wollen zusammenlegen 
und ein paar Profikiller auf die iditischen von nichts eine Ahnung habenden Politiker  wie G.W.Bush; (alle, blöden CDU/CSU) ;dem Papst; den Schünemann; den Inenminister von Bayern ansetzten.


----------



## einkaufswagen (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 08.12.2006 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> *wenn das mal so weit kommt und nur dann!*
> 
> das man für Spielen von Armed Assault oder Americas Army oder BF2 oder Crysis oder FarCry oder Stalker das Haus gestürmt bekommt dann werde ich zum Wiederstandskämpfer und töte ein paar Idioten von der CSU/CDU.
> 
> ...



Ein wirklich sehr sinnvoller, dem "Killerspieler" Klischee absolut entgegenwirkender Post...   

Du kippst auch Benzin in´s Feuer ums aus zu bekommen, oder?

Hohlroller...


----------



## Agyros (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 08.12.2006 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Und um zu verhindern das es so weit kommt sollten alle die weiterhin die oben genannten Games zocken wollen zusammenlegen
> und ein paar Profikiller auf die iditischen von nichts eine Ahnung habenden Politiker  wie G.W.Bush; (alle, blöden CDU/CSU) ;dem Papst; den Schünemann; den Inenminister von Bayern ansetzten.



Solche Kommentare sind so sinnlos wie auch schädlich für die Gamer Community ...


----------



## xotoxic242 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Schädlich und Gewaltfördernd finde ich eher die derzeitige Regierung.
Ich wette der Typ hat noch nie wirklich gesehen um was es dabei geht.
So ein Schwachsinniger Müll den die da von sich geben soll doch nur wieder von anderen Sachen ablenken.Keine Sau muckt mehr wegen der MWST Erhöhung oder der "Gesundheitsreform" oder das Schröpfen der Autofahrer 2007.Da kommt so ne Amok Killerspiel Geschichte gerade richtig um die Bevölkerung und deren "Denken" zu lenken.
Pervers ist nur das was hier im Lande abgeht und das meine ich nicht in Bezug auf die Killerspiele und den ganzen Quatsch.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				einkaufswagen am 08.12.2006 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> SchumiGSG9 am 08.12.2006 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol 

aber mal ehrlich gegen die Schwachsinnige Politik der Regierung

muss zum wohle Deutschlands wohl mal ein Umsturz/ Putsch kommen sonst sehe ich in den nächsten 100 Jahren keine gute Zukunft für Deutschland.  Entweder es kommt ein Putsch oder ein 3. Weltkrieg in den nächsten 100 Jahren. Ihrgendwer muss mal Bush stoppen ( Der die Welt im Nahmen von Gott, unsicherer Macht als Sie es nach dem 11.09. schon war; durch einen unnötigen Krieg gegen den Irak und auch Afganistan und bald Nord-Korea und den Iran), den Papst für sein nein zu Kondomen und somit ja zu AIDS, Putin und den FSB(ex KGB) für die tötung von Kritikern usw., Peter Harz für die Erfindung von Harz 4 (warum heißt das überhaupt noch nach diesen Kurupten bestechlichen, bestechenden schwein ! ....


----------



## mimiMaster (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 08.12.2006 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> muss zum wohle Deutschlands wohl mal ein Umsturz/ Putsch kommen sonst sehe ich in den nächsten 100 Jahren keine gute Zukunft für Deutschland.  Entweder es kommt ein Putsch oder ein 3. Weltkrieg in den nächsten 100 Jahren.


Also dass Deutschland durch ein Verbot von Killerspielen in eine tiefe Krise gestürzt wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln - ganz zu schweigen vom 3. Weltkrieg. 
Wirklich besser wird es durch ein Verbot aber sicherlich auch nicht ...



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 08.12.2006 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihrgendwer muss mal Bush stoppen [...], den Papst für sein nein zu Kondomen und somit ja zu AIDS, Putin und den FSB [...] für die tötung von Kritikern usw., Peter Harz für die Erfindung von Harz 4 [...] ....


... und dich für deine 



Spoiler



saudummen


 Kommentare die den Politikern genau ins Konzept passen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				mimiMaster am 08.12.2006 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> SchumiGSG9 am 08.12.2006 21:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei dem mist der von dennen kommt kann man ja schon fast nicht mehr anders reagieren oder? Und auf die Strasse stellen und gegen diese ... ohne Hirn und hintergrundwissen zu demonstrieren bringt noch weniger.


----------



## Stargazer (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Das Schlimme ist: Schünemann hat Recht   

Habe ich gerade aus einem anderen Thread von dem GS-Forum:
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-7059627936156217072&q=dead+rising

noch Fragen? Das ist echt das Letzte !


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Auf Deutschland bezogen unter den bereits geltenten Rechten

hat er 100 % nicht recht.

Soll lieber das jagen als sport auf unschuldige tiere verbieten und tonscheiben mit echten waffen.

Und wenn so mancher Politiker, sich das Recht nimmt in der Öffentlichkeit so einen Mist zu sagen. Dann nehme ich mir das Recht auch mit gleichen/ gleichwertigem mist zu antworten!


----------



## Zockmock (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				mimiMaster am 08.12.2006 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> SchumiGSG9 am 08.12.2006 21:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ich denke er meint das es nur ein Anfang ist. Wenn diese Vorhaben durchgehen ist es nur ein Katzensprung und wer weiß wo wir sind. Aber ich glaube ein Generationswechsel der Alten Säcke dort OBEN dürfte fürs erste reichen. Und genau dies werde ich auch bei der nächsten Wahl machen !
Genau so wie bei der letzten Wahl, da habe ich auch nicht für SPD und/oder CDU/CSU gestimmt. Und das macht ihr bitte auch... aber vorher über das Parteiprogramm informieren sonst wirds noch wilder     

MFG . . . Ihr seid die Zukunft !!! Vergesst die alten Säcke


----------



## mimiMaster (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Stargazer am 08.12.2006 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schlimme ist: Schünemann hat Recht
> 
> Habe ich gerade aus einem anderen Thread von dem GS-Forum:
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-7059627936156217072&q=dead+rising
> ...


Es ist nicht umsonst seit dem 15. September 2006 indiziert ...


----------



## Iceman (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Stargazer am 08.12.2006 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schlimme ist: Schünemann hat Recht
> 
> Habe ich gerade aus einem anderen Thread von dem GS-Forum:
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-7059627936156217072&q=dead+rising
> ...



Nö, Dead Rising ist wohl eines der witzigsten und spassigsten Spiele die es für die 360 momentan gibt. Hätte ich eine wäre das Spiel Dauergast in meinem Laufwerk 

Habs bisher nur bei nem Kumpel gezockt, aber der völlig übertriebene Gewaltgrad zusammen mit dem Zombieszenario und der Möglichkeit wirklich jeden Scheiss als Waffe zu benutzen (Zombiebowlen ist ganz groß ) machen das Spiel imo eher zur Komödie. 
Vielleicht sagt dir der Film Braindead/Dead Alive was. Übelster Splatter, aber genauso überzogen. In genau diese Kerbe schlägt Dead Rising und tut das imo sehr sehr gut.

Das Vollpfosten wie Schünemann sowas nicht blicken ist aber auch klar...


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Stargazer am 08.12.2006 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schlimme ist: Schünemann hat Recht
> 
> Habe ich gerade aus einem anderen Thread von dem GS-Forum:
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-7059627936156217072&q=dead+rising
> ...



Blutig und Brutal? Keine Frage!

Gefährdent für Erwachsene? Nö

Wer sich Dawn of the Dead usw anguckt, würd auch mit solch einem Game seine Freude haben.

Versteh das Problem nicht wirklich...

Müsste man auch alle Horrorfilme verbieten, bei denen jemand Horden von Zombies niederballert/sägt/mäht usw.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Ich mag ja Gewalt nicht wirklich (wenn sie z.B. so geschmacklos wie in "Der Pate" von EA präsentiert wird - DAS ist widerlich).

Das hier gezeigte Game ist aber schon wieder so überzeichnet, dass ich richtig ablachen konnte, vergleichbar mit dem berühmten Braindead (auch in dem Trailer kommt ja ein Rasenmäher vor).

Wenn ich ne X-Box hätte, würd' ich mir das Game glatt kaufen.   

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Okama (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

das spiel ist so sinnlos und übertrieben, dass das schon irgendwie wieder gut ist. da kann man quake4 sicher als brutaler bezeichnen, da es einfach ganz anders wirkt. wenn es für den pc kommen würde, wäre es sicher ein multiplayer klassiker. so sinnlos wie serious sam, dass es wieder fun macht. selbst ohne den ganzen blut kram und die extremsten waffen wie eine kettensäge oder rasenmäher wäre sicher der spielspaß noch vorhanden.
das man nun als nicht gamer es als schlecht ansieht, ist schon eher verständlich. nun, über 35 verstehen das die meisten nicht, unter 35 kennen wohl viele diese "killerspiele". daher wäre ein verbot eigentlich sinnlos, denn welche generation ist die zukunft und welche generation stellt die neuen politiker und macht die neuen gesetzte?
lasst aber mal den schünemann machen. vollidioten braucht die gesellschaft. war vor 60 jahren schon so und das wird sich anscheinend auch nie ändern....


----------



## Coolmaniak (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Ich habe gerade die warheit hinter Schünemanns frust erfahren..
Hier könnt ihr den beweis sehen. SChünemann ist nur frustriert.


http://img184.imageshack.us/img184/8403/schnemannsackcopyxw7.jpg

Nee einfach nur dumm was der sagt im interview.


----------



## Red-Bird (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Stargazer am 08.12.2006 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schlimme ist: Schünemann hat Recht
> 
> Habe ich gerade aus einem anderen Thread von dem GS-Forum:
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-7059627936156217072&q=dead+rising
> ...




jo...da muss ich auch ,al was zu sagen.....das spiel ist total    ...ok ich geb zu wenn ich das zocken könnte    macht bestimmt spaß....aber man stelle sich vor vir ein 13 jähriger das zockt und lernt mit total normalen sachen menschen zu metzeln...seien es nun zombies   

Aber aus diesem Grund ist es auch indeziert also ist dieser Post zu vergessen und Shooter nicht zu verbieten ^^


----------



## freespace3 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

soll es ruhig n verbot geben - lass ich mir die spiele dann eben importieren oder saug sie - man kann uns nicht davon abhalten - verbotene früchte sind die besten - aber man sollte allgemein keine leute gesetze entwerfen lassen ,die ein medium betreffen, was von einer generation getragen wird, in die sich politiker nicht rein versetzen können - das ist so lächerlich - in den nachrichten sieht man wie im irak leute erschossen, verstümmelt und enthauptet werden - man sieht die bilder in den zeitungen und das alles ohne altersbeschränkung.........mmmh verbietet doch gleich noch die nachrichten und sogar gleich alle formen von medien-und schon gibts keine kriege mehr, kein regen, die sonne schein 24 stunden 7 tage die woche juden und moslems hüpfen hand in hand durch das heilige land und beim scheißen kommen blumen aus dem arsch


----------



## Vaan1985 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Spassbremse am 08.12.2006 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag ja Gewalt nicht wirklich (wenn sie z.B. so geschmacklos wie in "Der Pate" von EA präsentiert wird - DAS ist widerlich).
> 
> Das hier gezeigte Game ist aber schon wieder so überzeichnet, dass ich richtig ablachen konnte, vergleichbar mit dem berühmten Braindead (auch in dem Trailer kommt ja ein Rasenmäher vor).
> 
> ...



Also wie hätte EA "Der Pate" sonst machen sollen?

Sollten sie dort etwa kleinen kindern die puppe wegnehmen?

HALLO?! das spiel geht um die Mafia und ich glaube nicht das diese darstellung, die EA dort zeigt, so realitätsfremd ist.
Klar ist sowas nicht für jeden geeignet aber 1. ab 18 und 2. brauchst es dir ja nicht anschauen. (ausserdem musste EA sich ja auch an die Filmvorlage halten und da gehörte z.B. das mit dem Pferde kopf dazu)

Und der Schünemann lässt sich bilder eines INDIZIERTEN Spieles zeigen....dann fragt man sich doch wieso er gegen die USK dann geht.


----------



## michaelmct (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Vaan1985 am 09.12.2006 01:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie hätte EA "Der Pate" sonst machen sollen?
> 
> Sollten sie dort etwa kleinen kindern die puppe wegnehmen?
> 
> ...




EBEN, langsam aber sicher sollte man sich von der Mär entfernen, das PC und Videospiele nur etwas für Kinder sind! Zielgruppe sind u.a. auch Erwachsene! Niemand würde Dawn of the Dead oder SAW oder HOSTEL (!! Hallo, ihr regt Euch über "kranke" Spiele auf...!!) einem 8jährigen zeigen! Folglich sollten Spiele zum Thema auch von keinem 8jährigen gespielt werden! ..und auch wenn es schon fast gesungen wird, es gibt in Deutschland GENUG Instanzen für den Jugendschutz! Nr.1 nunmal DIE ELTERN und wenn diese sich nicht mit dem Thema USK und FSK im Spielezeitalter beschäftigten..selbst SCHULD! 

Jeder weiss z.B. das rauchen TÖDLICH IST und bloss weil die Spielelobby weit kleiner als die Tabaklobby ist, soll das eine verboten werden und das andere nicht....bzw. das Gesetz wird zur Farce...aber oh oh die pösen pösen Killerspiele..die töten ja auch...  

Ich finde Dead Rising im übrigen völlig okay...es ist eben kein Kinderspiel...!!

_Demnächst müssen also alle Spieler mit Razzien zu Hause rechnen?
Natürlich. Diejenigen, die die brutalen, verbotenen Spiele spielen, müssen damit rechnen, dass sie dingfest gemacht werden. Das halte ich auch für richtig._

Hmm..sowas ähnliches gab es im 3. Reich auch schonmal oder in der DDR...da wurden bei denen die "verbotene" Bücher lasen auch Razzien gemacht..und die wurden auch "dingfest" gemacht...sorry aber manch einer der Herren, weiss wirklich nicht, wo die Grenze ist...


----------



## MoeD (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				SYSTEM am 08.12.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



lol, der typ hat sich spielszenen angeguckt?! da möchte ich ja gerne mal wissen, was für spiele sie dem typen da gezeigt haben! anscheind hat man extra "manhunt", "postal" und "soldier of fortune" rausgekramt. 
spiele in dennen man 100 punkte fürs arm absägen und 1000 für den kopf bekommt   . was fürn spiel solln das sein? sowas ist mir jedenfalls bisher noch nicht untergekommen. und spiele sollen verboten werden, in dennen "es darum geht, dass man menschen in brutalster form quält und tötet"?? - ok, da gehört meiner aufassung nach ein spiel wie "counter strike" schon mal nicht dazu. da qüalt man niemanden und die brutalste form vom töten ist erschiessen auch nicht. in so fern - der mann hat recht!  spiele in dennen es darum geht menschen zu quälen wie in filmen a la "saw" oder "hostel" brauch ich auch nich.
aber die typen mit ihrem "killerspiel = teufelszeug" geschreie  sind einfach lächerlich! das ist genau die generation von leuten, die sich in ihrer jugend gegen die vorurteile gegenüber dem rock n roll behaupten mussten, der ja angeblich damals auch die jugend verdarb. jetzt sind sie selber nicht besser als ihre eltern. aber halt! vielleicht hatten unsere großväter ja recht, vielleicht ist ja der rock n roll der ursprung allen übels! vielleicht hätte es ohne den rock n roll gar keine killerspiele gegeben und damit wäre die gewaltbereitschaft der jugend im keime erstickt worden


----------



## Sumpfling (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

*Ein Hauptvorwurf der Spieler gegenüber der Politik lautet, dass Politiker über Spiele reden, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben. Haben Sie selbst schon gespielt?*
Ich habe gerade eindrucksvoll (ohja der Sumpfling ist sehr beeindruckt von so viel Ignoranz und Dummheit!!!) geschildert, warum ich mich so vehement für ein Verbot ausspreche.

*Was für Spiele haben Sie schon gespielt?*
Ich habe nicht gespielt, sondern ich habe mir diese Szenen aus mehreren Spielen zeigen lassen (Uhi toll hab mir auch schon mal am TV Szenen zeigen lassen wie man bei einer Frau die Titten vergrößtert trotzdem bilde ich mir nicht ein von Schönheits-OPs Ahnung zu haben ... KLUGSCHEISSER!!!).[/quote]

*Wie geil ist das denn ???*
Wenn ich mir das so anhöre dann glaube ich das Uwe sich sicher auch von einer Nonne beraten lassen würde wenn sexuelle Probleme hat ?
*VOLLHORST !!!*

*Ein Vorwurf Ihnen gegenüber lautet, Sie und Herr Beckstein wollten sich mit dieser Initiative profilieren, die am Ende an der SPD in Berlin scheitern werde. Was sagen Sie dazu?*
Das ist absurd, weil wir diese Forderung bereits vor dem Amoklauf von Emsdetten formuliert haben. Wenn man sich diese Spiele selbst ansieht, kann man auch keine andere Position vertreten. 
_Sie gehören in die Geschlossene wenn man man sich ihr Geseiere so anhört, *da* kann man auch keine andere andere Position vertreten!_

*Kleiner Tip:* _Wenn man schon keine Ahnung von nix hat dann sollte man seine Zunge nicht noch dazu gebrauchen gewissen Pateigenossen die auch keine Ahnung haben die Rosette zu lecken. Da kommt echt nur Scheiße bei rum_


----------



## SirYzerman (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

ich weiß echt nicht warum jemand so ne deppen aus der politik noch ernst nimmt. die wollen sich doch nur profilieren und auch mal etwas zu einem thema sagen was im augenblick inn ist ( "oh schau mal, jetzt steh ich mal im rampenlicht"), weil sie sonst keiner registriert. nicht politiker regieren das land, sondern die wirtschaft. aus diesem grund können die bundestagsdeppen auch actionspiele (killerspiele-los ich killer dich mal,aber nicht lachen)
nicht verbieten, weil der spieleindustrie sonst einnahmen flöten gehen.  alles was sie machen können ist zensieren und das tun sie ja schon seid jahren..."bloodrayne 2" läßt grüssen.
außerdem kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum killerspiele dazu verleiten sollen, amok zu laufen. millionen von menschen spielen counterstrike, also müßte es auch millionen amokläufer geben. gibt es aber nicht. ein paar amok laufende hirnies würde es auch geben, wenn es anstatt actionspiele "heidi auf der alm", oder "teletubbies- für den pc" geben würde. 
also ihr watergate - spezie's aus dem lügengebäude das sich bundestag nennt, wer etwas verbieten will, aber die macht dazu nicht hat macht sich am ende nur selbst lächerlich. ist ja für euch nun wirklich nichts neues


----------



## Yakmann (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



> Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß


Der Vorstoß ist nicht fraglich, sondern fragwürdig. Deutsches Sprache, schweres Sprache.


----------



## misterkj (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Unglaublich, solch ein Mensch wie der "liebe" Herr Schünemann ist das Ergebnis einer herzlosen und spieserisch übertriebenen strengen erziehung. 
 

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie dieses Spiel heißt, bei dem ihc mit der Kettensäge einem Menschen den Arm oder Kopf absägen kann und noch Punkte dabei bekomme?

Solche Menschen regen sich doch nur (meiner meinung nach) nur auf, damit sie bei den Wahlen vor den alten Leuten, altmodischen Eltern, die sich in so einem Thema 0 auskennen gut darstehen um von ihnen Stimmen bekommen, da er sich warscheinlich denkt, Jugendliche gehen sowiso nihc zum Wählen.
Nur dazu, ich kann wählen und werde das und so einer wie Herr Shcünemann bekommen meine Stimme nur über Betrug


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

lol ein Konsolengame weiter oben ist ein Viedeo (XBox game)


Konsolen sollten ehe verboten werden.

Versauen nur die PC-Games wenn Sie erst auf Konsole erscheinen und dann erst zum PC kommen.

Ausserdem will ich dieses Renn spiel mit Gottem City Racing oder so 
auch mal auf meinem pc zocken. Das war im Vobis Laden auf der alten X-Box gar nicht schlecht. Fast besser als DTM Race Driver 3


----------



## Brat_Maxe (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				f1r3storm am 08.12.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Schünemann ist pervers!


Hm... also ich würde sagen, Schünemann ist einfach nur fanatisch, der Perverse, der da noch zukommt, ist Beckstein, ich sage nur  "Killerspiele" (mir stellen sich immer wieder die Nackenhaare hoch, wenn ich das Wort schreibe) auf eine Stufe mit _Kinderpornografie_ stellen...
Bitte mal folgendes Szenario:
Ein Jugendlicher spielt ein Computerspiel, in dem Menschen (ich will jetzt nicht immer virtuell, nicht-lebendig, etc. vor jedes Wort schreiben, also bitte dazudenken) mit Waffen beschossen und getötet werden. Nichts, von dem, was er tut, geschieht in der Realität. Hinter dem Spiel stecken Spieleentwickler, ganz normale Menschen, die einen Job haben und in die Gesellschaft gehören und sich Gedanken machen über das, was sie tun.

Nun haben wir da einen netten kleinen Kinderporno-Fan. Der schaut sich dann BIlder von nackten kleinen Kindern an. Hinter den Fotos stecken Menschenhändler, die ihr "Besitztum" zwischendurch mal für ein "Fotoshooting" _vermietet_ haben, anstatt es dem nächsten pädophilen alten Sack (oder ganz anderen Kalibern) zwecks Bedürfnisbefriedigung auf Zeit zu überlassen.

Welch ein großartiger Vergleich. Nicht nur, dass Computerspieler damit diffamiert, Händler kriminalisiert und die Computerspielelandschaft pauschalisiert wird, nein der liebe Herr Beckstein hebt auch noch elegant sein Bein auf alle Opfer von Kinderpornografie, was für ihn sicherlich kein Problem darstellt, weil die ja auch eine Minderheit sind, die ihm nicht genügend Stimmen einbringt (bzw. lebenslang traumatisiert sind und deshalb gar nicht zur Wahl gehen), um ihnen irgendeine Beachtung zu schenken.
Wie wäre es denn, den Kerl einfach mal ohne Anspruch auf Rente auf die Straße zu setzen? Ach geht nicht, Indemnität/Immunität! Na wenn er schon ein gesetzlich zugesichertes Recht auf inkompetent-populistisch-hetzerische Äußerungen hat, dann sollte man ihm das natürlich auch nicht aberkennen und es sollte sich erst recht keiner aus dem Bereich der Politik dazu äußern.
Vielleicht sollte man so einen Menschen bemitleiden, aber irgendwie schaffe ich das nicht (vor allem, wenn ich bedenke, dass er dafür bezahlt wird).

Ich finde es wirklich traurig, dass inzwischen fast jeder Mensch mit erfolgreichem Schulabschluss eine bessere Argumentationsweise gelernt hat, als unsere Herrn Politiker, die argumentationstechnische Elite des Staates, sie an den Tag legen.


----------



## slash72 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Oje, ein armer Irrer. Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen...


----------



## STF (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Brat_Maxe am 09.12.2006 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> nein der liebe Herr Beckstein hebt auch noch elegant sein Bein auf alle Opfer von Kinderpornografie, was für ihn sicherlich kein Problem darstellt, weil die ja auch eine Minderheit sind, die ihm nicht genügend Stimmen einbringt (bzw. lebenslang traumatisiert sind und deshalb gar nicht zur Wahl gehen), um ihnen irgendeine Beachtung zu schenken.
> Wie wäre es denn, den Kerl einfach mal ohne Anspruch auf Rente auf die Straße zu setzen? Ach geht nicht, Indemnität/Immunität! Na wenn er schon ein gesetzlich zugesichertes Recht auf inkompetent-populistisch-hetzerische Äußerungen hat, dann sollte man ihm das natürlich auch nicht aberkennen und es sollte sich erst recht keiner aus dem Bereich der Politik dazu äußern.
> Vielleicht sollte man so einen Menschen bemitleiden, aber irgendwie schaffe ich das nicht (vor allem, wenn ich bedenke, dass er dafür bezahlt wird).
> 
> Ich finde es wirklich traurig, dass inzwischen fast jeder Mensch mit erfolgreichem Schulabschluss eine bessere Argumentationsweise gelernt hat, als unsere Herrn Politiker, die argumentationstechnische Elite des Staates, sie an den Tag legen.



*vollkommen zustimm*

Echt traurig die ganze Sache.


----------



## Jaschka (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

ich hoffe ich werde Schmänchen und Becksteinchen nit auf auf der Straße sehen, die werden es dann bereuen und dieses zitat regt mich am meisten auf

Demnächst müssen also alle Spieler mit Razzien zu Hause rechnen?
Natürlich. Diejenigen, die die brutalen, verbotenen Spiele spielen, müssen damit rechnen, dass sie dingfest gemacht werden. Das halte ich auch für richtig.

und was hat der mit seinen "pervers" der ist meiner seits selbst pervers. Wie oft sagt der eigentlich pervers?


----------



## C-Lan-marine (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				SYSTEM am 08.12.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ist das krass!! Razzien haben die Polizisten nichts besseres zu tun als von Haus zu Haus zu rennen und Spiele sicherzustellen?? Was soll dieser scheiß der Mann hat nichtmal gespielt und in welchem Scheißspiel kriegt man Punkte für quälen ?? Ein paar unter Millionen vllt. diese dämlichen sturen Politiker ich kanns nicht mehr hören    
www.gamer-sind-keine-verbrecher.de sag ich nur!!!

mfg


----------



## Postal-Dude (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

HI!

Der hat ja auch ein anner Klatsche!
Wenn einer ma ein so genanntes "Killerspiel" benennen würde... aba ne..   

bye,TheDude.


----------



## Jaschka (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

was fürn spiel hat der den gesehen? manhunt? Postal? Postal 2? 
meiner meinung die solln mal die spiel SPIELEN oder solln sich die scheisse die die da labbern in den arsch stecken und in dem fall wenn eine razzia bei mir stattfindet, wünsche ich mir ein gesetzt wie in California wo man jemanden erschiessen kan wenn jemand dein grundstück betrit und dann solln mich die zwei Sucin Sins(Russisch^^) mich besuchen kommen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Jaschka am 09.12.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> was fürn spiel hat der den gesehen? manhunt? Postal? Postal 2?
> meiner meinung die solln mal die spiel SPIELEN oder solln sich die scheisse die die da labbern in den arsch stecken und in dem fall wenn eine razzia bei mir stattfindet, wünsche ich mir ein gesetzt wie in California wo man jemanden erschiessen kan wenn jemand dein grundstück betrit und dann solln mich die zwei Sucin Sins(Russisch^^) mich besuchen kommen.


Das Wünsch ich mir jetzt schon wenn jemand in mein Haus einbrechen würde und der das Pech hat das ich da bin, dann sollte ich doch das Recht haben so viel Gewalt wie ich für nötig halte gegen diesen Einbrecher Einzusetzten wie ich für richtig halte um mein Leben und meine Wertsachen zu schützen. Und wenn ich einen von 2 erwische sollte ich ihn auch foltern dürfen um den 2. täter dingfest zu machen. Zumindestens sollte ich ihm ungestraft folter androhen können. Ohne das ich das je machen wollte, aber ich sollte zumndestens die möglichkeit bekommen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				C-Lan-marine am 09.12.2006 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 08.12.2006 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Razzien wären so oder so nicht realisierbar, besonders wenn man bedenkt wie viele Bundesbürger doch solche Spiele besitzen, legal erworben haben, und jahrelang nicht gesetzlich belangt werden konnten, weil der Besitz von nicht beschlagnahmten Spielen schlichtweg niemals illegal war. Man stelle sich nur das konfuse Szenario vor: Spieler werden strenger gejagt als Schwarzarbeiter, Drogendealer, Hartz4-Betrüger oder Menschen die ihre toten Kinder in der Kühltruhe lagern. Also wirklich, so etwas ist einfach unrealistisch. Unsere Regierung bekommt nicht einmal ein Rauchverbot durchgesetzt, da wollen die mal eben brutale  Spiele flächendeckend verbieten und die Kunden am Kauf hindern? Unmöglich. 

Falls solche Spiele doch verboten werden, dann sollte man einfach einem Schützenverein beitreten. Mit einer echten P8 bzw. P99 auf Pappfiguren zu feuern macht generell mehr Spaß, als auf virtuelle Zombies, Dämonen und anderes Getier zu schießen. Wäre gespannt wie die Bundesregierung auf so einen Trendwechsel reagieren würde. Spiele böööse, Waffen guuut. Oder kam jemals einer der Politiker lauthals auf die Idee, Schützenvereine (Robert S.) zu schließen oder den Verkauf von Dekorationswaffen (Sebastian B.) zu verbieten? 

Regards, eX!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 09.12.2006 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaschka am 09.12.2006 12:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frage: Habt ihr beiden einen an der Waffel, oder seit ihr einfach nur zwei kleine Kinder, die gerne auf dem PC vom großen Bruder gaaaanz geheim GTA gespielt haben? IHR seid eine SCHANDE für die Gamer und unsere friedlichen Versuche unser Hobby zu erklären. Also wirklich, ihr Früchtchen seid genau DAS Klischee, was die Politiker gerne sehen, bzw. ihr seid DAS Produkt, was "Killerpsiele" in den Augen der Abgeordneten produzieren. Wirklich eine Schande. Wie hier zuvor schon jemand sagte: "Feuer mit Benzin löschen".  

Regards, eX!


----------



## STF (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 09.12.2006 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> SchumiGSG9 am 09.12.2006 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen was in diesen beiden Köpfen vorgeht. Sehr schlimm.  Da muss man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn die Gamer so negativ bewertet und dargestellt werden... 

@ SchumiGSG9: Ich würde mich, an deiner Stelle,  in der Freizeit mehr mit dem Duden und der dt. Sprache auseinandersetzen. Das kann nur helfen.
Was du da für Zeug zusammen schreibst ist echt schlimm.
Oft weiß ich gar nicht was du versuchst uns mitzuteilen.


Uwe Schünemann:
Er soll ja selber in einem Sportschützenverein in Holzminden sein.
Soviel zum Thema Waffen.
http://www.niedersachsen.de/master/C362754_L20_D0


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

lol jeder hat seine Meinung

einige ticken aus und holen sich echte waffen und gehen auf ihre ehmaligen schulen los das hat rein garnichts mit Games zu tun

Es sollten besser Schützenvereine und Anleitungen zum Bombenbauen verboten werden. 
Genauso wie man in der öffentlichkeit nicht sex, alkohol oder Rauchen dürfen sollte, könnten ja kleine Kinder die das sehen geschädigt werden auf die die Eltern nicht aufgepasst haben. 

Entweder regelt der Staat alles oder gar nichts. Ich möchte auch weiterhin im Media Markt und Co Games Kaufen können die ab 18 sind. 
Und so eine Zensur wie bei FarCry durchgeführt ist doch schwachsinnig!

Aber jeder sollte das Recht haben seinen Grund und Boden vor Einbrechern mit allen mitteln zu schützen. (Sein Leben nicht zu vergessen)

...


----------



## cyress (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Also ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr da seht aber wieso suchen die Politiker immer nach Ego shootern auf den PC´s? Kapier ich nicht! Als erstes sollten sie erstmal herausfinden wieso ein solcher spinner an ne knarre kommt, besonders da es Otto Normalverbraucher verboten ist eine Waffe zu besitzen. Ich weiß nicht was das bringen soll Action games zu verbieten...den wo lass ich den dann meine Energie...in Aufbau spielen. klar die Spiel ich auch! Aber sorry das diese spiele Gewalt verherrlichen...hah....also ich kenn mehr filme die verboten werden sollten als spiele. und noch eins durch das ganze gelaber im TV und Zeitung bekommen doch die Amokläufer erst Interesse daran das zu machen! "hey ich komm ins fernsehen!" Hallo!!! Wieso ist der Typ amok gelaufen er hats doch in dem Tagebuch geschrieben, weil ihn lehrer fertig gemacht haben! Er sagt seine Probleme aber jede sieht in die andere Richtung! Ok er hat das Medium Internet genutzt und Ego shooter gezockt aber das tun sicher mehr als 50% der 16 bis 25 Jährigen, aber mal ehrlich...jede Kampfsportart ist Gewaltverherrlichung. oder seh ich das falsch!? dann muss man das auch verbieten. Ach so die News über selbstmordattentäter im Iran/Irak usw. dürfen nicht mehr gesendet werden. weil ja irgendein Hirnnie drauf kommen könnte sich ne Bombe in ar*** zu stecken und Selbstmord zu begehen! Die Politiker sollen mal über die Konsequenzen nachdenken die dieses verbot nach sich ziehen würde! Ich sag nur Totaler Überwachungs Staat.


----------



## C-Lan-marine (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 09.12.2006 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> lol jeder hat seine Meinung
> 
> einige ticken aus und holen sich echte waffen und gehen auf ihre ehmaligen schulen los das hat rein garnichts mit Games zu tun
> 
> ...


 Was hat Einbrecherschutz mit Games zu tun   ? abgesehn dafür hättest du wohl eh keine Chance gegen Einbrecher ob mit oder ohne waffe   
Wie hieß doch gleich wieder der Film wo der Hausbesitzer sein Haus verteidigen will und sich mit der Schrotflinte in den Fuß schießt    


mfg


----------



## vereiser (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Vielleicht sollten man mal ne Studie machen zu:
"Wer wird durch Ballerspiele zum Pazifisten?"  

Oder was anderes: In welche Kategorie stopfen die Herren Politiker eigentlich solche Spiele wie "Serious Sam" oder Moorhuhn (das spielt Schünemann und Beckstein vielleicht sogar) ?

Schünemann und Beckstein (bei dem denke ich immer, den könnte man auch in die 40-er des letzten Jahrhunderts stopfen) sind von Frau Justizministerin, Zypris (glaube ich), schon in die Schranken gewiesen worden. Das Gesetz, das das Verbreiten und Herstellen von gewaltverherrlichen Spielen verbietet, genügt, sagte sie. 
Nicht umsonst haben wir ja hier in Deutschland diese durch Entschärfung verkrüppelten Spielelokalisierungen.

Habt ihr schon mal ein Spiel gesehen, bei dem das Quälen belohnt wird (kann ja sein, daß Herr Schünemann Recht hat und es sowas gibt), ich kenne sowas jedenfalls nicht. Habe jede PC-Games gelesen seit es diese gibt. Vielleicht habe ich ja was überlesen.


----------



## Hermii (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Dieses Interview ist genau wie der komplette Gesetzesentwurf eine einzige, große Farce. In was für einem grandiosen Land müssen wir leben, dass die Freizeitgestaltung von Computerspielern als alltäglicher Bestandteil, der Landes- und Bundespolitik gesehen wird? Man hat ja sonst keine Probleme....
Doch als signifikantestes Beispiel fachlicher Inkompetenz, ist das Beispiel
Schünemanns: Nein ich habe selbst noch nicht gespielt, allerdings wurden mir von einem fachlich versierten Berater die entsprechenden Szenen gezeigt....!

NEIN die sind ja nich irgendwie aus dem Kontext eines großen (meiner Ansicht nach) Kunstwerks gerissen.... neenee das hat schon alles eine exemplarische Bedeutung.

Es tut mir leid doch wenn ich von solch stupiden Entgleisungen eines Politikers auf Landesebene höre, der keine anderen Probleme hat, keine Alternativen sieht, Gewalt zu verhindern und an sich von Inkompetenz nur so strotzt, dann möchte ich am liebsten meinen Schädel gegen die Wand rammen und laut schreien, um dieses völlig naive, inhaltlose und substanzlose Geschwätz aus meinem malträtierten Schädel zu bekommen.

Ich weiß echt nicht was in den Köpfen mancher Menschen vorgeht, jeden zu verurteilen, der Computerspiele spielt. Man sieht nicht, dass der große Teil der Zocker die ich zum Beispiel kenne, weder Gewalttätig, noch irgendwelche völlig verdummten Schlächterm, sondern ganz normale Menschen sind, die keiner Fliege was zu Leide tun.
aber nach den Gegenbeispielen für dieses "Problem" fragt ja niemand, da das ja die Illusion des gewalttätigen völlig desillusionierten Zockers in der Gesellschaft zerstören würde.

Wie kommen Menschen ohne eine Ahnung von Tuten und Blasen in Positionen, zu entscheiden, was in Deutschland eine höhere Priorität besitzt; Arbeitslosigkeit, ein veraltetes Justizsystem oder Computerspiele.........

Einen schönen Tag noch! Ich werde mich jetzt erst mal von einem "Killerspiel" zum Massenmörder ausbilden lassen! Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wie man mit ner Waffe umgeht, aber da werd ich das mit Sicherheit lernen..... (ACHTUNG VERSTECKTE IRONIE!!!!)

cya


----------



## N8Mensch (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				SYSTEM am 08.12.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Spiele sind nicht pervers, sondern die Menschen....


----------



## LordGosarII (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

So, Schnauze voll, ich habe dem Herren mal eine Mail geschickt mit folgendem Wortlaut:

Guten Tag Herr Schünemann,

ich kann und will Ihrer Argumentation betreffs der sog. "Killerspiele" nicht folgen.
Das grösste Problem sind doch eindeutig überforderte Eltern, die keinerlei Kenntnisse über die Spiele der
Kinder haben. Gewiss, solche Spielen gehören eindeutig nicht in Kinderhand, aber ich lasse mir nicht von der Politik verbieten, welche Spiele ich privat nutze.

Ich bin aktiver Pazifist und gegen Krieg jeder Art und trotzdem spiele ich sog. Killerspiele. Wieso? Weil ich durchaus zwischen Realität und Fiktion unterscheiden kann, mag sie noch so realistisch sein.

Videospiele sind auch ein Wirtschaftsfaktor und in Deutschland haben wir nicht viele dieser international anerkannten Gamedesigner, denn Duetschland hat im internationalen vergleich signifikante Schwächen.
Die IT-Branche wurde hier immer vernachlässigt.

Hier ist das Motto "Vom Mod zum Job" durchaus angebracht.

Aber wenigstens kann ich mit ruhigen Gewissen sagen, daß in meinen Waschräumen keine Kokainspuren gefunden werden können, weil ich schlichtweg soetwas nicht nutze, ganz im Gegenteil zum Bundestag und den Waschräumen dort.

Bevor ich mir also mein Dorn aus dem Auge ziehen lasse, möchte ich von den Politikern fordern, erstmal den Balken aus Ihren Augen ziehen zu lassen und im eigenen Hinterhof aufzuräumen.

Meinen Sie wirklich, so werden Sie die Jugend zur Politik ziehen können?

Durch solche pervertierten Argumentationen von ahnungslosen und nichtswissenden Menschen ist der Vergleich, meines Erachtens, zur "Volksverhetzung" nicht weit, so leid es mir auch tut.

    Wer in einer Weise, die geeignet ist, den öffentlichen Frieden zu stören,
    1. zum Hass gegen Teile der Bevölkerung aufstachelt oder zu Gewalt- oder Willkürmaßnahmen gegen sie auffordert oder
    2. die Menschenwürde anderer dadurch angreift, dass er Teile der Bevölkerung beschimpft, böswillig verächtlich macht oder verleumdet,
    wird mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren bestraft. 

Obwohl ich bezweifel, daß Sie auch nur eine Minute hierzu vergeuden, wünsche ich Ihnen trotz allem noch einen ruhigen und besonnen Tag.

Martin Herrmann


----------



## Jaschka (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 09.12.2006 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> SchumiGSG9 am 09.12.2006 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



komma klar junge,wenn du meinen joke nicht verstehts ist deine sache, aber mich als früchtchen bezeichnen( was fällt dir ein), jeder hat seine meinung, klar? (ironie an) Oder magst du es Razzias bei dir zu haben(Ironie aus),    Also bleib ma locker


----------



## Jaschka (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				LordGosarII am 09.12.2006 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> So, Schnauze voll, ich habe dem Herren mal eine Mail geschickt mit folgendem Wortlaut:
> 
> Guten Tag Herr Schünemann,
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe die antworten recht bald darauf, aber ne persönliche Anwort sollte kommen und nicht ein Standartbrief.


----------



## STF (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Jaschka am 09.12.2006 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> komma klar junge,wenn du meinen joke nicht verstehts ist deine sache,



Ein Ironiesymbol hätte ausgereicht. Dann hätte jeder deinen Joke auch so verstanden. 

Man kann hier echt nicht bei allen wissen oder raten wie sie es wirklich meinen.


----------



## Sumpfling (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



> Ich hoffe die antworten recht bald darauf, aber ne persönliche Anwort sollte kommen und nicht ein Standartbrief.



Jap die Antwort wird ungefähr so lauten:

*CDU ihr kompetenter Partner in politschen Fragen*

Sehr geehrter Herr XYZ

vielen dank für Ihr Interesse an userem politischen Programm

bla bla ba

~Selbstbeweihräucherung~

etc

pp

Nicht vergessen bei der nächsten Wahl die CDU wählen   

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Adolf Hitl....ähhhh Uwe Schünemann


----------



## zordiac (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				SYSTEM am 08.12.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Uwe Schünemann  - 
Der Typ ist einer dieser rechtsradikalen, hetzerischen, populistischen CDU-Politiker. Den wird aber hoffentlich keiner Ernst nehmen, der hat schon genug Dreck am Stecken. 

Damit ihr aber mal seht, welch menschlicher Bodensatz bei uns als Politiker beschaftigt ist:

*Links und zitate:*
*"Als einen der unmenschlichsten Politiker Deutschlands bezeichnete der Generalsekretär der Gesellschaft für bedrohte Völker, Tilman Zülch, Niedersachsens Innenminister Uwe Schünemann "*
http://www.gfbv.de/pressemit.php?id=467&stayInsideTree=1

*"Uwe Schünemann mag das Grundgesetz nicht"*
http://netzpolitik.org/2006/uwe-schuenemann-mag-das-grundgesetz-nicht/

*Der Querschießer aus dem Norden: Niedersachsens CDU-Innenminister legt sich beim Bleiberecht mit der eigenen Partei an. Sogar Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble wirft ihm inzwischen vor, sich damit nur profilieren zu wollen*
http://www.taz.de/pt/2006/11/16/a0048.1/text

*Ab sofort verleiht das Farliblog einmal monatlich den Goldenen Abort für besondere Fehlleistungen im politischen, gesellschaftlichen oder kulturellen Bereich. Erster Preisträger dieser neuen, außerordentlichen Auszeichnung ist der niedersächsische Innenminister Uwe Schünemann (CDU), der den Goldenen Abort für den Monat November 2006 erhält.*
http://www.farliblog.de/archives/268-Goldenes-Abort-fuer-Uwe-Schuenemann.html

*Schünemann fordert Verbot des Herunterladens von Hassbotschaften *
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79311

Die virtuellen Welten des Uwe Schünemann
*http://ntropie.de/2006/12/08/die-virtuellen-welten-des-uwe-schuenemann/*

Kranker Mensch. Traurig. Die armen Niedersachsen - aber ich als Hesse mit Roland Cock hab da ja gut reden...


----------



## Sumpfling (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Das Ganze erinnert irgendwie an Roland Schill der sich auch als knallharter Obersheriff augespielt hat und im nachhinein hat sich herausgestellt das er kleine Kinder gefickt hat. Lt. Wiki hat er sich wohl nach Brasilien verpisst und ist mittlerweile zur Fahndung vom Landeskriminalamt Hamburg ausgeschrieben. Tja Politik ein verdammt dreckiges Geschäft das mit Unschuldsmine und weißer Weste geführt wird.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Sumpfling am 10.12.2006 02:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ganze erinnert irgendwie an Roland Schill der sich auch als knallharter Obersheriff augespielt hat und *im nachhinein hat sich herausgestellt das er kleine Kinder gefickt hat*. Lt. Wiki hat er sich wohl nach Brasilien verpisst und ist mittlerweile zur Fahndung vom Landeskriminalamt Hamburg ausgeschrieben. Tja Politik ein verdammt dreckiges Geschäft das mit Unschuldsmine und weißer Weste geführt wird.



Ich wäre vorsichtig mit solchen Äußerungen, wenn ich sie nicht belegen kann.
Schill war zwar - nach allgemeiner, halbwegs "objektiver" Auffassung, ein populistischer Vollhorst, aber die von dir genannten Vorwürfe dürften nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.
Der Grund dafür, dass man nach ihm "fahndet", liegt übrigens nicht in einem Haftbefehl begründet; die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg will lediglich eine Zeugenaussage vor ihm.

Also bitte keine Halbwahrheiten verbreiten.

Wg. Schünemann: Den kann man ja noch weniger ernstnehmen als Stoiber und Beckstein (denn den beiden kann man mit gutem Willen noch Altersstarrsinn und leichte Senilität bescheinigen...  )

GRuss,
Bremse


----------



## Coolmaniak (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Spassbremse am 10.12.2006 04:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 10.12.2006 02:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist doch egal ob man jetzt ein Arschloch beschuldigt das es Kinder vergewaltigt oder nicht es bleibt ein Arschloch.
Dieser Schüneman ist ein super looser der als kind geärgert worden ist jezt muss er natürlich die bösen jugendlichen zurück ärgern.
Gottseidank bin ich aus diesem Deutschland weg ihr lasst euch da wirklich alles gefallen wenn wir hier in Holland über was pissed of sind zeigen wir das auch... z.b tod von Theo van Gogh gingen gleich ein par Minaretten in die luft(nicht das ich diese extremen gewaltaten befürworte aber es ist das prinzip) ihr in Deutschland werdet durch eure politieker total in arm genommen aber ihr das einzige was ihr macht ist zuhause sitzen und rumheulen.


----------



## Einspruch (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



> Ich habe nicht gespielt, sondern ich habe mir diese Szenen aus mehreren Spielen zeigen lassen.



Danke, das reicht ... !

Und so einer wird von UNSEREM GELD bezahlt und hat AUF UNSERE KOSTEN für den Rest des Lebens ausgesorgt.

DAS IST PERVERS !!!


----------



## Einspruch (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Coolmaniak am 10.12.2006 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch egal ob man jetzt ein Arschloch beschuldigt das es Kinder vergewaltigt oder nicht es bleibt ein Arschloch.
> Dieser Schüneman ist ein super looser der als kind geärgert worden ist jezt muss er natürlich die bösen jugendlichen zurück ärgern.
> Gottseidank bin ich aus diesem Deutschland weg ihr lasst euch da wirklich alles gefallen wenn wir hier in Holland über was pissed of sind zeigen wir das auch... z.b tod von Theo van Gogh gingen gleich ein par Minaretten in die luft(nicht das ich diese extremen gewaltaten befürworte aber es ist das prinzip) ihr in Deutschland werdet durch eure politieker total in arm genommen aber ihr das einzige was ihr macht ist zuhause sitzen und rumheulen.




Nun, wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht. Wir sind doch wirklich ein arschkriechendes Volk. 

Die Politiker erzählen uns, wir müssen sparen weil die Kassen leer sind und kürzt beim Volk. GLEICHZEITIG aber wird die Wirtschaft um weitere 5 Milliarden Euro entlastet - weil ja KEIN Geld da ist.

Politiker erzählen uns, wor müssen länger (bis 67) arbeiten um die Rente zu sichern. Aber DAS gilt natürlich nicht für de Politikerkaste.

Seit Jahren sinken die Renten und Löhne. Aber die Diäten der Politiker steigen und steigen. Politiker sind so schlau, drei Jahre auf Diätenerhöhungen zuverzichten um sich im 4. Jahr gleich mal 15% zu gönnen (Berliner Senat). "Wir haben drei Jahre verzichtet ..:" kommt dann als Begründung.

Menschen werden durch Hartz IV zu Zwangsarbeitern mit Löhnen, die unterhalb der von der EU festgelegten Armustgrenze liegen. Hartz IV liegt ebenfalls UNTERHALB der Armutsgrenze. Aber hauptsache der Wirtschaft geht es gut. Dafür ist Geld da.

Wacht auf, und schaut Euch die Entwicklung 
-> Belastung der Bürger -> Belastung der Politker -> Belastung der Wirtschaft 
an.

Die Bürger ZAHLEN, damit es Politikern und Wirtschaft gut geht ...

Politker wie dieser Schüneman waren als Kind Aussenseiter, die von uns in der Schule als Müttersöhnchen gehänselt wurden keine Freunde hatten. Das ist seine Art der eigenen Vergangenheitsbewätigung ...


----------



## Boesor (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Coolmaniak am 10.12.2006 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch egal ob man jetzt ein Arschloch beschuldigt das es Kinder vergewaltigt oder nicht es bleibt ein Arschloch.
> Dieser Schüneman ist ein super looser der als kind geärgert worden ist jezt muss er natürlich die bösen jugendlichen zurück ärgern.
> Gottseidank bin ich aus diesem Deutschland weg ihr lasst euch da wirklich alles gefallen wenn wir hier in Holland über was pissed of sind zeigen wir das auch... z.b tod von Theo van Gogh gingen gleich ein par Minaretten in die luft(nicht das ich diese extremen gewaltaten befürworte aber es ist das prinzip) ihr in Deutschland werdet durch eure politieker total in arm genommen aber ihr das einzige was ihr macht ist zuhause sitzen und rumheulen.



Was wäre dein Vorschlag? Niedersachsens Innenministerium in die Luft sprengen?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Boesor am 10.12.2006 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wäre dein Vorschlag? Niedersachsens Innenministerium in die Luft sprengen?


Vielleicht gar nicht mal so ein schlechter Vorschlag. Was soll denn sonst passieren? Nicht ins Amt wählen? Hat ja auch bei Frau Merkel hervorragend geklappt.  

Gab ja auch schon andere die sowas ähnliches probiert haben: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunpowder_Plot (waren halt nur etwas ungeschickt dabei  )


----------



## Boesor (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 10.12.2006 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 10.12.2006 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lass mich raten, dein Lieblingsfilm ist V wie Vendetta?


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

_"Remember, remember, the Fifth of november!"_

 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Ra-Tiel (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Boesor am 10.12.2006 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> lass mich raten, dein Lieblingsfilm ist V wie Vendetta?


Nein, nicht wirklich. Aber netter Versuch. 

Ach ja... du warst ja in dem anderen Thread mit meinen vielen Beispielen plötzlich so ruhig. Wasn los? 

Es heißt immer die Deutschen wären so unpatriotisch. Wundert mich ehrlichgesagt nicht. Patriotismus heißt im Gegensatz zu dem was viele Amerikaner vllt glauben mögen eben _nicht_ der Regierung blind zu vertrauen, zu Allem Ja und Amen zu sagen, zu Hause mit ner Desert Eagle auf dicke Hose machen, und blind in jeden Krieg stolpern. Patriotismus heißt auch, sich gegen die Regierung zu stellen wenn diese die demokratischen Grundrechte beschneiden will. Und genau da fehlt's. Die Deutschen bleiben lieber daheim, saufen schön ihr Bierchen, glotzen die 32947. Staffel von "Deutschland sucht den Superdepp" und denkt sich "wird schon net so schlimm sein, die Politiker wissen ja was sie tun". 

Biometrische Pässe, erweiterte Videoüberachung, "Anti-Terror" Datei, Online-Überwachung von Festplatten, Zensur des Internets, ... meine Fresse was denn noch alles?

Klar, Computerspieler sind bloß ne kleine Minderheit die sich net wehren kann. Irgendwann kommen aber auch Filme und Bücher auf diese "Schwarze Liste". Dann darf man keine Demos mehr durchführen (wegen der Terrorgefahr  ). Vorher wird aber noch dieses Forum dichtgemacht, weil sich hier ja bloß Perverse und Leute auf dem Niveau von Kinderschändern rumtreiben. 

Und dann?

Nur so als Anregung: wenn du dir die Reichstagsbrandverordnung von 1933 mal genau anschaust, fällt dir da bei den Begründungen für die Maßnahme und deren Konsequenzen eine tendenzielle Ähnlichkeit zu den heutigen "Anti-Terror" Maßnahmen auf?


----------



## Boesor (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 10.12.2006 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 10.12.2006 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




habs erledigt, wird dich aber nicht unbedingt freuen.
Als Zusammenfassung deiner Vorschläge muss ich sagen klingt sehr nach Volksberuhigung.
Die Probleme bekommst du so bestimmt nicht in den Griff!


----------



## d00mfreak (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Hat jemand Lust so ne "Ich bin ein Killerspiel-Spieler"-Seite aufzustetzen, wo sich dann alle Spieler eintragen können? (so ähnlich wie die Seite, wo sich Pricatkopierer eintragen können)


----------



## BartFU (11. Dezember 2006)

*Uwe Schützenvereinemann*

Siehe dieser Link:

http://www.niedersachsen.de/master/C362754_L20_D0

Also, falls es bisher noch keinem aufgefallen ist: der Herr Schünemann ist Mitglid im Schützenverein Holzminden. Wie war das noch mit dem Amokläufer von Erfurt? War der nicht in so einem Schützenverein? Und hatte der nicht sogar seine Waffe von da mitgenommen?

Bin ich deswegen dafür, Schützenvereine zu verbieten? Nein. Soll doch jeder mit seinem Hobby glücklich und zufrieden werden. Aber ich reiße meine Klappe bestimmt nicht so auf wie der Schünemann, so ein Vollidiot. Hat er sich ein paar Szenen aus Spielen zeigen lassen, toll. Dann ist er jetzt der Experte, oder wie oder was? Mann ey, da kommt mir echt die Galle hoch, ich präsentiere doch auch keine “Fakten” über den nächsten Schützenverein basierend auf dem Hörensagen.

Na ja, ich bekomme ja inzwischen den Eindruck, selbst wenn Beckstein und co ihr Verbot durchsetzen - und wenn es nicht kassiert wird, entweder mal wieder von Köhler oder dem Verfassungsgericht, dann deckt es schwachsinnigerweise genau die Fälle ab, die bereits bisher schon gesetzlich geregelt sind. Hurra. Ich dachte, dummes Geschwätz gibt es nur in der Sommerpause.


----------



## BartFU (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Einspruch am 10.12.2006 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich habe nicht gespielt, sondern ich habe mir diese Szenen aus mehreren Spielen zeigen lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, moment mal, wird noch interessanter, wenn man sich diesen Link hier anschaut (bin ich durch einen der vorigen Links hingeraten):

http://www.kaliban.org/kommentare.php?view=1173

Nur nicht so bescheiden, Herr Schuenemann, Sie waeren bestimmt ein ganz passabler CS Spieler...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

zu Hexenverbrennungszeiten hätte man solche Politiker wie Schünemann
auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt

aber solche zeiten sind vorbei oder ?

In Holland nicht ?


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Wir sind doch hier im Forum einer Spielefachzeitschrift, richtig?
Daraus schließe ich, hier befinden sich viele Menschen, die sich sehr gut mit Spielen auskennen bzw. sehr viele Spiele kennen.
Dann müsste eigentlich irgendjemand hier in der Lage sein, das Spiel, welches Schünemann beschreibt, zu identifizieren?!
Ich kann es jedenfalls nicht, obwohl ich mich seit etwa 10 Jahren mit PC Spielen (besonders mit Action Spielen) beschäftige! Liegt vielleicht daran, dass das Spiel von dem Herrn Schünemann spricht so ein außergewöhnliches Spiel ist, dass es hier niemand kennt oder, dass das Spiel gar nicht existiert?!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				mimiMaster am 08.12.2006 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Stargazer am 08.12.2006 21:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist das spiel worüber er redet

aber da gibt es filme die gleich sind und sogar schon im fernsehn liefen
habe da dieses Jahr einen Film im tv gesehen in der nacht oder früher morgen

da haben sich einige menschen in zombies verwandelt

und einige nicht und diese haben dann aus spaß auf zombies geschossen

also wenn es solche filme legal gibt dann sollte auch dieses Spiel ab 18 überall zu kaufen sein ohne Zensur


----------



## kickknacko (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

schünemann meint vielleicht dead rising. da geht es aber nicht um menschen, sondern um zombies. das ist ein nicht unwesentlicher unterschied. außerdem ist dead rising schon mal gar nicht in deutschland erhältlich, sondern auf dem index. das kann man nicht kaufen.

mehr zum thema schünemann:

"Die Vermittlung von Werten durch den Schießsport an unsere Kinder und Jugendlichen trägt zur Integration in die örtliche Gemeinschaft bei. (Uwe Schünemann)" weiterlesen: http://www.kaliban.org/kommentare.php?view=1174


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Spassbremse am 10.12.2006 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> _"Remember, remember, the Fifth of november!"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke!   
Wenigstes einer denkt an meinen Geburtstag...  

Regards, eX!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 11.12.2006 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 10.12.2006 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



05.11. 1605: Gunpowder-Plot. Guy Fawkes, ein englischer Katholik, und seine Mitverschwörer werden beim Versuch, das englische Parlament zu sprengen, verhaftet. 

von http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/5._November

??


----------



## darkbrezel (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				kickknacko am 11.12.2006 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> schünemann meint vielleicht dead rising. da geht es aber nicht um menschen, sondern um zombies. das ist ein nicht unwesentlicher unterschied. außerdem ist dead rising schon mal gar nicht in deutschland erhältlich, sondern auf dem index. das kann man nicht kaufen.



Naja wer es haben will bekommt es auch^^


----------



## MrBigX (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Politik is auch pervers, aber verlangen wir deswegen Gesetze dagegen?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 11.12.2006 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 10.12.2006 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also bei so nem Psycho-Terror-Kanickel-Avatar würd ich mich lieber net an dich erinnern wollen.  

Trotzdem nachträglich alles Gute.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 11.12.2006 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 11.12.2006 12:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jupp, nachträglich alles Gute, aber änder' bitte Deinen Avatar mal wieder in ein augengefälligeres Star Trek Motiv. 
 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## ananas45 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Stargazer am 08.12.2006 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schlimme ist: Schünemann hat Recht
> 
> Habe ich gerade aus einem anderen Thread von dem GS-Forum:
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-7059627936156217072&q=dead+rising
> ...



rofl
  
son lustigen Trailer hab ich ja lange nicht mehr gesehen   
der Sonnenschirm und der Rasenmäher


----------



## Ra-Tiel (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				ananas45 am 11.12.2006 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> rofl
> 
> son lustigen Trailer hab ich ja lange nicht mehr gesehen
> der Sonnenschirm und der Rasenmäher


Du, mal so unter uns: das Gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht. 

Gibt's da irgendwo ne PC-Demo von? 

Ich mein, das ist doch sozusagen "Dawn of the Dead Interactive"!


----------



## ananas45 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 11.12.2006 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's da irgendwo ne PC-Demo von?



 glaub nicht, ist doch ein xbox-spiel oder?


----------



## Coolmaniak (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 11.12.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> zu Hexenverbrennungszeiten hätte man solche Politiker wie Schünemann
> auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt
> 
> aber solche zeiten sind vorbei oder ?
> ...



Ich Verbrenne lieber hexen als das ich deren Nachspeise bin.
Ausserdem war mit meinem vergleich nicht gemeint um den Depp in die luft zu sprengen. Mann könnt ihm aber sprichwörtlich sein Fundament der Macht wegsprengen weil ein Politieker ist nur solange was wie die bevölkerung hinter im steht oder im diesem fall nichts sagt.
Bedenke immer kein wort ist ein Ja wort.


----------



## Boesor (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Coolmaniak am 11.12.2006 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> SchumiGSG9 am 11.12.2006 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich befürchte in diesem Fall steht die Bevölkerung hinter ihm...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Boesor am 11.12.2006 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich befürchte in diesem Fall steht die Bevölkerung hinter ihm...


Ist ja auch kein Wunder nach der gezielten Fehlinformation der Bevölkerung und Hetzkampagne durch die Medien. 

Jaja ZDF, immer schön Szenen aus nem USK 18 Spiel zeigen aber behaupten es wär die USK 16 Version.


----------



## Boesor (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 11.12.2006 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.12.2006 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht liegts daran, vielleicht nicht...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Boesor am 11.12.2006 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht liegts daran, vielleicht nicht...


Und woran sollte es sonst bitte liegen? Wieviel Berichte in den Medien hast du vor Erfurt bitte gehört? Und wie viele davon waren ausschließlich negativ mit eklatant und vorsätzlich falscher Berichterstattung?

Warum wurden Umfragen zum Thema "Killerspiele" nicht regelmäßig gemacht, sondern komischerweise immer nur unmittelbar nach solchen "Zwischenfällen", um die voreingenommene und durch Medien beeinflusste Meinung der Bevölkerung auszunutzen?

Nimm's nicht persönlich, aber bei dem Anteil an nichtssagenden Floskeln ("bei den vielen Beispielen wird das jetzt aber langsam schwierig", "ich denke damit ist vorläufig alles gesagt", "vielleicht, vielleicht nicht", ...) die man immer wieder von dir hört könnte man fast glauben du studierst Politikwissenschaften oder bist selber schon Politiker.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 11.12.2006 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ...könnte man fast glauben du studierst Politikwissenschaften oder bist selber schon Politiker.



Einspruch! Poltikwissenschaftler =| Politiker! Da könntest Du genauso gut Kriminalisten mit Kriminellen gleichsetzen.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Boesor (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 11.12.2006 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.12.2006 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da du mittlererweile ja schon mein Stalker geworden bist (ist das gesetz eigentlich schon durch...) könnte es auch sein das ich keinen Bock habe alles mit dir durchzudiskutieren.
Und in diesem Falle kann ich keine Aussage darüber treffen woher die Leute ihre meinung haben?
Du kannst das scheinbar immer....


----------



## Ra-Tiel (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Boesor am 11.12.2006 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> da du mittlererweile ja schon mein Stalker geworden bist (ist das gesetz eigentlich schon durch...) könnte es auch sein das ich keinen Bock habe alles mit dir durchzudiskutieren.
> Und in diesem Falle kann ich keine Aussage darüber treffen woher die Leute ihre meinung haben?
> Du kannst das scheinbar immer....


Dann sag das herrgottnochmal einfach! Oder sag dass du keine Lust/Zeit hast das alles Punkt für Punkt durch zu diskutieren. Warum sagst du das nicht einfach? Kannst du dir nicht denken, dass eine Diskussion mit einem Gegenüber der immer den Argumenten ausweicht und ablenkt gehörig frustriert? 

"Welchen Editor findest du besser und warum, Emacs oder Vi?" -- "Ja." 


Stattdessen flüchtest du dich in Phrasen die alles oder nix heißen können, "vielleicht, vielleicht nicht". Sowas machen eigentlich nur Leute denen gerade die Argumente ausgegangen sind, bzw welche die noch nie wirkliche Argumente hatten. 

Irgendwie scheint jegliche Fähigkeit zur _vernünftigen und informativen_ zwischenmenschlichen Kommunikation in Wort und Schrift in Deutschland vor die Hunde zu gehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 12.12.2006 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie scheint jegliche Fähigkeit zur _vernünftigen und informativen_ zwischenmenschlichen Kommunikation in Wort und Schrift in Deutschland vor die Hunde zu gehen.



 

Keine Panik, in einschlägigen Internetforen war das immer schon so.   

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## ananas45 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Spassbremse am 11.12.2006 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Einspruch! Poltikwissenschaftler =| Politiker! Da könntest Du genauso gut Kriminalisten mit Kriminellen gleichsetzen.



Hm.

Politiker=Kriminellen
Politikwissenschaftler=Kriminalisten? !?

oha


----------



## Boesor (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 12.12.2006 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sag das herrgottnochmal einfach! Oder sag dass du keine Lust/Zeit hast das alles Punkt für Punkt durch zu diskutieren. Warum sagst du das nicht einfach? Kannst du dir nicht denken, dass eine Diskussion mit einem Gegenüber der immer den Argumenten ausweicht und ablenkt gehörig frustriert?
> 
> "Welchen Editor findest du besser und warum, Emacs oder Vi?" -- "Ja."
> 
> ...



Hmmm, wenn ich zum Beispiel sage: "Ich denke damit ist alles gesagt" lässt das wohl nicht allzu viel Ermessensspielraum zu...
Aber zur Klarstellung: Ja, ich diskutiere gerne mit dir, aber eben nicht immer weil wir hier ja nicht in der Kneipe sind sondern im Forum, da zieht es sich mitunter doch (zu) lange hin.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				ananas45 am 12.12.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 11.12.2006 22:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit würde ich jetzt nicht gehen wollen, aber trotzdem: interessanter Gedankengang...
 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## ShermAn1310 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Ganz klar, das einzige, was mal echt pervers ist, ist der Bart von dem !!!

Das is ja wohl echt Porno !!!

Aber was soll man dazu noch sagen ? Politiker eben, kein Plan von irgendwas, aber egal, was sie sagen, sie bekommen ne Menge Geld dafür!


----------



## Up2North (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Kann man eigentlich nicht ernst nehmen den Mann, so wie der sich gebärdet.

Andererseits hat er sich offenkundig mit Pfeiffer und Beckstein abgestimmt. 
Man beachte die Ähnlichkeit in der einseitig selektiven Darstellung.
Grenzt das nicht an Volksverhetzung?

Jedenfalls heisst es für uns Farbe bekennen, öffentlich, bei jeder Gelegenheit, nicht nur hier, unter Gleichgesinnten.

Eine derart infamer Versuch Grundrechte auszuhölen muss abgestraft werden. 
Lest mal den Kommentar von *BBirke* (Seite 2) auf der *Stern.de* Seite nach dem Interview. Der bringt zum Ausdruck wie tief ein Verbot in Bürgerrechte eingriffe. 
Medienfreiheit ist ein Grundrecht. Im Klartext: Es ist auch nicht tolerierbar wirklich ganz brutale oder "perverse" (Sch.s Lieblingswort - wenn's demnächst nicht mehr im Duden steht hat er es abgenutzt) Spiele zu verbieten. 
Und wenn es noch brutaler, perverser, abscheulicher, sexuell abnormer oder sonstwie teuflischer ist als er je zu denken wagt - in meinem Privatleben kann ich spielen und kreieren was ich will solange es keine Rechte anderer verletzt, ohne dass irgendeine öffentliche Stelle oder zweifelhaften Demokraten wie Sch. das etwas anginge.

Es lebe die Freihait
(auch beim Schraiben)


----------



## Schumli (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Wann geht man eigentlich auf die Hardwarehersteller los?

Grafikkarten: Sie ermöglichen uns doch erst, all das zu sehen was in Killerspielen abgeht!
Festplatten: Auf Ihnen spielt sich das gemetzel täglich tausendfach ab!
CD´s/DVD´s: Auf Ihnen lagert das Waffenarsenal millionenfach weltweit....
PC Gehäuse: Stellen den Raum für unsere Perversionen (Computerspiele) zur Verfügung!
Soundkarte: Erts damit wird ein Killerspiel (angefangen von Pacman erst schön)

Aber was war mit Bär Bruno? Der wurde auf Anordnung der Leute die Killerspiele verbieten wollen gejagt. Und wo lebt er heute?

Irgendwie komme ich mir vor, als hätte die DDR uns übernommen. So viel Bevormundung und Kontrolle (Tanktourismus stoppen = Ausreiseverbot? Rauchverbot, Killerspiele verbieten....) wie der Staat - und vor allem der *Freistaat* Bayern an sich reißt. Früher war es Honecker, nun eben Stoiber....

Hoffentlich erinnert sich bei der nächsten Wahl noch jemand dran.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich selbst lehne Gewaltspiele ab, habe aber etwas dagegen, wenn man von Bevormundung spricht ohne sich selbst mit der Materie auszukennen. 

Was ist eigentlich alles ein Killerspiel und soll verboten werden?

Counterstrike? 
Klar, denn da muß man taktisch vorgehen und auf Teamwork setzen - damit hätten Computerspieler unseren Politikern etwas voraus.

Pacman?
Auch hier muß man die kleinen Bälle fressen, taktisch vorgehen und die Geister kann man sogar unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen fressen.

Microsoft Flightsimulator?
Ich denke mit erschrecken an den 11.09.2001

Ich finde unsere Politiker sollten sich eher fragen, wie es zu dieser Situation kommen kann, daß es in unserem Land derzeit so abgeht, schließlich sind sie unsere "Programmierer".
Es wäre besser, etwas gegen Armut und Arbeitslosigkeit zu tun, anstatt die daraus resultierenden Steuerverluste durch Steuererhöhungen wettmachen zu wollen.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

"Uwe Schünemann ist verheiratet und hat zwei Kinder. Er ist Mitglied im Lions Club Holzminden und im Sportschützen-Club Holzminden.

Denn jeder weiß -- nicht Schußwaffen töten Menschen, Munition tötet Menschen! Äh, nein, halt, Killerspiele! Killerspiele töten Menschen!1!!

Immerhin erklärt das, wieso dieser politische Niemand plötzlich gegen Killerspiele hetzt. Er macht sich Sorgen, daß ihn jemand entwaffnet, wenn er das nicht woanders hin ablenkt. Wenn man mal zählt, wie viele Menschen von einem Killerspiel erschlagen wurden, und wie viele durch Schußwaffen, und die Zahl der Zocker gegen die Zahl der Schützen gegenrechnet, dann ist das ja auch berechtigt." (by fefe)


----------



## Antibrumm (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Ich kann (noch) nur sagen: "Zum Glück lebe ich in der Schweiz." Diese ganzen Debatten in Deutschland über Killerspiele und was sie schon ausgelöst haben sind doch absoluter Schwachsinn. Ich spiele schon seit Ewigkeiten am PC und als Schweizer habe ich zuhause natürlich meine Schweizer-Armee-Waffe. Wenn das alles stimmen würde hätte ich wohl schon länger keine Nachbaren mehr   

Ich frage mich immer warum die Jungs noch nicht auf die Pornos losgegangen sind. Wüsste zwar im Moment nicht ob es rein statistisch mehr Sexualdelikte als Amokläufe gibt, aber wenns so ist dann müssten doch sicher die Pornos der Auslöser sein, die unsere 13 jährigen Schüler auf ihren Handys schauen und damit animiert werden solche Sachen nachzuahmen, meint ihr nicht? Weil die Politiker sich aber wahrscheinlich besser mit Pornos auskennen als mit Killerspielen können sie da wohl ein objektiveres Urteil fällen..


----------



## Schumli (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Antibrumm am 14.12.2006 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann (noch) nur sagen: "Zum Glück lebe ich in der Schweiz." Diese ganzen Debatten in Deutschland über Killerspiele und was sie schon ausgelöst haben sind doch absoluter Schwachsinn. Ich spiele schon seit Ewigkeiten am PC und als Schweizer habe ich zuhause natürlich meine Schweizer-Armee-Waffe. Wenn das alles stimmen würde hätte ich wohl schon länger keine Nachbaren mehr
> 
> Ich frage mich immer warum die Jungs noch nicht auf die Pornos losgegangen sind. Wüsste zwar im Moment nicht ob es rein statistisch mehr Sexualdelikte als Amokläufe gibt, aber wenns so ist dann müssten doch sicher die Pornos der Auslöser sein, die unsere 13 jährigen Schüler auf ihren Handys schauen und damit animiert werden solche Sachen nachzuahmen, meint ihr nicht? Weil die Politiker sich aber wahrscheinlich besser mit Pornos auskennen als mit Killerspielen können sie da wohl ein objektiveres Urteil fällen..



Ja ja die Schweizer......
Wenn da einer Amok läuft, dann drücken sie ihm noch schnell eine Flinte in die hand und stellen ihn vor eine Käsewand. Anschließend wird dann das noch in die ganze Welt verkauft.... und bei uns? Gibts halt ein neues Gesetz....


----------



## Chuck77 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Wie wärs mit einem eigenen Thread zum Thema:

"Was haben ein typischer Amokläufer und Herr Schünemann gemeinsam?"


Ich mach dann mal den Anfang. 

Beide haben (legalen) Zugang zu Schusswaffen und zwar über eine Waffenbesitzkarte erworben durch die Mitgliedschaft in einem Schützenverein.

Quelle: 
http://www.uwe-schuenemann.de/html/person/zur-person.htm


----------



## HanFred (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Schumli am 14.12.2006 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja die Schweizer......
> Wenn da einer Amok läuft, dann drücken sie ihm noch schnell eine Flinte in die hand und stellen ihn vor eine Käsewand. Anschließend wird dann das noch in die ganze Welt verkauft.... und bei uns? Gibts halt ein neues Gesetz....


ist das ein witz oder so?
kommt noch ne pointe?


----------



## HanFred (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*



			
				Chuck77 am 15.12.2006 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit einem eigenen Thread zum Thema:
> 
> "Was haben ein typischer Amokläufer und Herr Schünemann gemeinsam?"
> 
> ...


das ist nichts neues.
politiker hüten sich, auf schützenvereine loszugehen, weil sie damit zu tun haben oder aber sich besser damit auskennen.
denn die sind genausowenig ein grund für das ganze. DA kann es herr schünemann ja durchaus beurteilen, in sachen games hat er aber keine ahnung.


----------



## LeNiPa (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

würden die politiker das hier lesen, hätte ich einen kleinen denkanstoß für sie, allerdings könnten sie ja eh nichts damit anfange. vllt wäre genau DAS, das problem...!

stellen wir uns vor, solche "abartigen" killerspiele werden verboten. z.b. cs, css, manhunt und kA was es da noch alles gibt ^^

also, wir dürfen diese spiele nicht mehr spielen und es gibt sie auch nicht mehr zu kaufen.. wie lassen wir abends unseren frust ab, wenn wir gestresst von arbeit kommen? wenn wir dann schon VIRTUELL !!!!! die einschränkung haben und das nicht dürfen. ich wiederhole mich nochmal -> VIRTUELL! -.- 
es ist ja eh klar, das es alles auf die sogenannten killerspiele bezogen wird.. alles was wirklich! in der umgebung abgeht, ist vollkommen egal. DIE SPIELE SIND SCHULD! -_-   

kommt das verbot, kauf ich mir dann auch ne kettensäge, lauf rum und schneid allen die gliedmaßen ab. aufrgund dessen, das ich meine freundin durch eine straftat ala vergewaltigung und totschlag unter schweren umständen verloren hab, bekomm ich sicher nur die einweisung in die psychatrie.. was heißt es dann? 


> oh, der hat mal cs, css, manhunt, postal 2, call of duty, unreal bis unreal 2006 gespielt! das ist der grund, und NUR der



ich kann mir da wieder die komplette idiotie vorstellen

*achtung: kettensäge kaufen usw: IRONIE*


----------



## SamLavell (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Na vielen danke, Erst sind wir *Dumm*, *Hässlich* und *Fett*.

Jetzt sollen wir auch noch *Pervers* sein.
Unsere Politiker sind auch nicht das wahre. Erst etwas versprechen bei den Wahlen und dann nicht einhalten. Aber werde die dann verboten an der MAcht zu bleiben.

NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die sollen selber mal endlich merken das es nicht nur an Spiele lingt sondern auch an unseren Sozialen System vorallem im Bildungswesen etwas falsch ist.

Außerdem sind wir in einem freien Land. Und da sollte jeder selber entscheiden können, wenn er alt genug ist, was er spielt. Wir sind doch hier nicht in Nordkorea oder China, wo man sowas mit uns machen kann.


----------



## Geruhn (16. September 2007)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: "Killerspiele sind pervers!" - Schünemann mit fraglichem Vorstoß*

Zitat Schünemann:
Bei den "Killerspielen" geht es darum, dass die Spieler selbst zum Töten animiert werden. Sie müssen auf einen Knopf drücken. Dadurch wird etwa ein Arm mit einer Kettensäge abgetrennt. Diese Handlung wird zudem positiv bewertet, wenn man sein Opfer zuvor quält. Fürs Arm-Abtrennen gibt es 100 Punkte, fürs Kopf-Abtrennen 1000 Punkte. Das ist pervers und gehört sofort verboten.

Zitat Ende.

Ich frag mich eigentlich was der fürn Spiel gespielt hat, da ich noch nie in CS die Einblendung bekommen habe: HEADSHOT!!!!! BONUS +4000$

Also ich freu mich schon auf mein erstes Gespräch, wenn ich dann im Gefängnis hocke.
Links von mir sagt einer: "Willkommen, Kleiner! Ich sitz' 4 Jahre wegen Vergewaltigung. Du?" "11, weil ich Counterstrike gezockt habe."


----------

